

go to xkcd.com: The webcomic XKCD now has a command prompt - biotech
http://www.google.com/search?q=unixkcd

======
substack
I ran the source through jsbeautifier.org yielding this:
<http://gist.github.com/351418>

Some fun stuff:

* there is a MUD

* find kitten launches a mini-game

* apt-get moo

* i read the source code

~~~
timthorn
Doesn't that spoil the fun of hunting for the Easter eggs?

~~~
Groxx
Hunting for Easter eggs on a CLI with no "help" command? Grab a dictionary,
and start trying all 1, 2, and 3 word combinations, and let me know what you
find. I can wait.

------
eam
I just noticed: _Web Results 1 - 10 of about 157 for unixkcd. (0.04
nanocenturies)_ I didn't know google showed nanocenturies!

EDIT: Apparently google is just having fun as when I refresh I also see:

 _Web Results 1 - 10 of about 190 for unixkcd. (1.21 gigawatts)_

_Web Results 1 - 10 of about 190 for unixkcd. (11.90 parsecs)_

 _Web Results 1 - 10 of about 198 for unixkcd. (0.02 femtogalactic years)_

 _Web Results 1 - 10 of about 198 for unixkcd. (0.09 microfortnights)_

 _Web Results 1 - 10 of about 190 for unixkcd. (0.12 centibeats)_

All interesting units of time. :)

~~~
ck2
I got (28.47 jiffies)

~~~
castis
1.07 times the velocity of an unladen swallow, at warp 9.11, 0.31e+43 Planck
times

------
NathanKP
I hope this is a permanent feature, not just for April Fools day.

------
nzmsv

      make me a sandwich
    

and

    
    
      sudo make me a sandwich
    

both work

~~~
dzuc

      find kitten

------
biotech
<http://xkcd.com/>

The front page has an embedded command prompt. You can navigate the comics by
typing "prev" and "next". It also supports some unix commands.

According to "license.txt":

    
    
        Client-side logic for Wordpress CLI theme :: R. McFarland, 2006, 2007, 2008
        jQuery rewrite and overhaul :: Chromakode, 2010

~~~
groaner
Thanks for the link. When I clicked the submission the first hit on the google
search was, um, this page on HN.

~~~
biotech
.. and now the second link is a reddit page. Since I wasn't able to use the
original link (xkcd.com), I used a google search. I probably should have used
the google search with the query "q=xkcd" instead. Unfortunately, I can't
change the link target.

------
kmod
Interestingly, you can see it log every unrecognized command via a GET request
to /unixkcd/missing (look at source/firebug). It appears that he's been
updating the source code with things that people commonly try ('rm' didn't
used to be supported); I also look forward to a "what you crazy people on my
site tried" comic.

------
sankara
Awesome! Today's date is March 32nd.

guest@xkcd:/$ date

March 32nd

~~~
jey
What's doubly awesome is that the source code _looks_ like it should say
"March 22nd"!

~~~
joss82
Not if you look at the real source (not the github link above)

~~~
jey
Fair.

------
iag
This has got to be the coolest website for geeks. props.

------
prosa
Protip: sudo rm -rf /

~~~
TrevorBurnham
I tried that as well. And was very relieved when everything came back on
refresh. :)

I'm impressed at that level of attention to detail. The license.txt file
points you to the source of the command line interface, which is a Wordpress
plugin:

<http://groups.google.com/group/wordpress-cli>

------
kylemathews
if you keep typing "go west" it lists the chorus from the Pet Shop Boys song
"Go West"

[http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/GO-WEST-lyrics-Pet-
Sh...](http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/GO-WEST-lyrics-Pet-Shop-
Boys/C0B89357A668B2E9482568A2001030CC)

~~~
blahedo
And if you go back to the start and then go south:

    
    
       A dark hallway.
    
       Exits: north, south
       You are eaten by a grue.
       You're dead!
    

:)

~~~
warfangle
And if you say

light lamp

before you go south, you don't get eaten :)

------
sili
rm -rf works for the directories listed and will actually remove the link
until you reload.

------
bobbyi
I tried for three seconds and realized I can't use a command line without tab-
completion.

------
Jeema3000
guest@xkcd:/$ man next

Request confirmed; you will be reincarnated as a man next.

~~~
tybris
man cat

------
rao
All commands "xkcd_cli.js":

[http://github.com/chromakode/xkcdfools/blob/8602db51189fe555...](http://github.com/chromakode/xkcdfools/blob/8602db51189fe555b8cc9185440512bdaa6d236e/xkcd_cli.js)

------
algorias
guest@xkcd:/$ ping

There is another submarine three miles ahead, bearing 225, forty fathoms down.

------
dpritchett
Clojurian Fogus has had the same for a while:
<http://blog.fogus.me/index.php?wptheme=CLI>

~~~
fogus
It looks like the XKCD is made from the same base code, but with a much nicer
command interface. I'm going to have to move to their codebase.

------
maukdaddy
guest@xkcd:/$ fuck

I have a headache.

------
pavelludiq
COOL. Vimperator totally screws with it though.

~~~
mmavnn
<c-z> enters passthrough mode.

------
meese_

      $ vi
      You should really use emacs.
      $ emacs
      You should really use vim.

~~~
marknutter
$ nano

Seriously? Why don't you just use Notepad.exe? Or MS Paint?

------
amohr
the adventure map:

0:{description:'You are at a computer using unixkcd.', exits:{west:1,
south:10}},

1:{description:'Life is peaceful there.', exits:{east:0, west:2}},

2:{description:'In the open air.', exits:{east:1, west:3}},

3:{description:'Where the skies are blue.', exits:{east:2, west:4}},

4:{description:'This is what we\'re gonna do.', exits:{east:3, west:5}},

5:{description:'Sun in wintertime.', exits:{east:4, west:6}},

6:{description:'We will do just fine.', exits:{east:5, west:7}},

7:{description:'Where the skies are blue.', exits:{east:6, west:8}},

8:{description:'This is what we\'re gonna do.', exits:{east:7}},

10:{description:'A dark hallway.', exits:{north:0, south:11},

~~~
ks
See this video to understand the reference:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NZ04BG7TfA>

------
listic
Unfortunately, some comics and a robotfindskitten game don't fit to my
laptops' 1024x768 screen (I have all unnecessary toolbars removed)

But still, very nice for a one-off feature that will only be available for one
day.

------
grndnl
"cat" "look" "man" "go" "light" "light lamp" "reddit" all work

------
abstractbill
Hey, it uses mibbit for its irc client - congrats axod :)

------
vgrajag
Following commands work: \- ls \- emacs \- vim \- man \- cd \- random \- date
\- man first \- man last \- man help \- cat \- display XXX (shows comic #XXX)

~~~
camtarn
"man cat" also works :)

~~~
beilabs
"hello joshua" is my favorite though.

------
davewasthere
With javascript disabled the link to 'Gui interface' is borked.

<http://www.xkcd.com/foo>

------
clumsy_culhane
Theres an adventure mode. Try "look" and "go"

~~~
jazzychad
don't go south!

~~~
substack
Light your lamp before going south and you'll be fine.

------
btipling
lot's of locate commands:

locate ninja for example.

    
    
            ninja: "Ninja can not be found!",
            keys: "Have you checked your coat pocket?",
            joke: "Joke found on user.",
            problem: "Problem exists between keyboard and chair.

------
araneae
You can get free shipping at the xkcd store.

    
    
      cheat mode
      cd store

------
yarrh
~sigh~ Swordfish doesn't do anything Neither does Pass, Password, onMouseOver,
or mouseover

------
shrikant

      sudo apt-get upgrade
    

What does Randall have against Firefox?

~~~
Roridge
nothing, it's a joke about upgrading from a command prompt to a gui

~~~
TorKlingberg
No, he put a || where I think it was meant to be &&:

if (($.browser.name == 'msie') || ($.browser.name == 'firefox' ||
$.browser.versionX < 3)) {

~~~
chromakode
This is true. Sleep deprivation and logic don't mix well. :)

------
bigbang
guest@xkcd:/$ top

It's up there --^

guest@xkcd:/$ nano

Seriously? Why don't you just use Notepad.exe? Or MS Paint?

guest@xkcd:/$ vi

You should really use emacs.

guest@xkcd:/$ go down

On our first date? guest@xkcd:/$

------
crosvenir
Favorite so far: > go Go where? > go there You cannot go there.

------
nalbyuites
$dig xkcdsucks.blogspot.com

Unrecognized service.

------
tensafefrogs
This is great, but I wish it supported "find"

~~~
chromakode
Try "find kitten". :)

------
Kakarookee
I want the lost numbers to work 4815162342

------
CJcay
Cheat

gets you free shipping?

------
ninguem2
guest@xkcd:/$ xinit

Unrecognized command. Type "help" for assistance.

------
suninwinter
wget <http://xkcd.com>

~~~
blaix
That was neat. I tried to do it recursively. Doesn't seem to work,
unfortunately.

------
JohnThomas
also works: sudo shutdown -h now does not work: shutdown -h now

------
stralep
shutdown -h 100000

And it goes immediately... Not good :)

------
thisduck
guest@xkcd:/$ more

Oh, yes! More! More!

~~~
thisduck
sadly, 'kill' does not work.

~~~
Kakarookee
Does now

------
Roridge
with no sense of irony re the date either

------
Kakarookee
asl 6/m/battleschool I AM SO PLEASED

------
yosho
try "asl"

best one yet!

------
rpledge
reboot

sudo reboot

------
Kakarookee
ASL

------
erlanger

      guest@xkcd:/$ whoami
      You are Richard Stallman.
      guest@xkcd:/$ who
      Who are you?
      guest@xkcd:/$ cat
      You're a kitty!

